# Should I buy a P. rufilata?



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

OK, I've been coveting these for a while (damnable TSS), thinking about placing an order for a _Poecilotheria rufilata_ sling. I understand that a pokie demands respect and that rufs get rather large, as well as the potential risks of the venom.

Having said that, they're very pretty <3

Anyone want to step in and tell me it's a ridiculously bad idea? Or does it sound ok?

I've been looking for care sheets online and have found some info, they are montane and want cooler temps (compared to some Ts that is), decently high humidity, though they also tolerate seasonal drying (probably not important unless breeding), need an arboreal hide, tube or half tube etc. Feeding as you would any sling it's size. Right?


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*amazing*



Hedgewitch said:


> OK, I've been coveting these for a while (damnable TSS), thinking about placing an order for a _Poecilotheria rufilata_ sling. I understand that a pokie demands respect and that rufs get rather large, as well as the potential risks of the venom.
> 
> Having said that, they're very pretty <3
> 
> ...


amazing T's plus if you get them as sling you will learn there behaviour as they grow-i only have pokies and avics so bit biased lol. Im should be getting a few of them too


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

That was one of the things about getting one as a sling... it growing up is the learning curve. Of course any spider can change completely after a moult, but that's just something to watch for.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Go for it  You'll get more experience as it grows. 

Don't worry about keeping within certain temps and humidity levels. You'll be ok keeping it at room temp with one or two sprays a week.

If it turns out female, be prepared for a monster. These are the largest species of arboreal spider currently known. They are one of my absolute favourites. Going to attempt a pairing tonight.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Great Ts and along with ornata and metallica, quite different to the regalis, fasciata, pederseni, formosa black and white stripey pokies. The closer you look the more colours you'll find.
I now have a large community of these, and I'm jumping for joy!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. Got any pics of your commune Pete?

Also, good luck Dan! :2thumb:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*pmes*



Poxicator said:


> Great Ts and along with ornata and metallica, quite different to the regalis, fasciata, pederseni, formosa black and white stripey pokies. The closer you look the more colours you'll find.
> I now have a large community of these, and I'm jumping for joy!


you get my pm? lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Sent you a pm Deansie.

Here's a pic of one of the males, sunning himself!!!!








There's plenty of pix of the various communities I have but I guess I need to update my Pokie collection thread on AP.

Once I get sorted I'll get some pix of the community, but as some of these are going to be sold I don't have them in a permanent enclosure yet.[/URL]


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Alright, thanks mate. Nice pic


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I can't think of a reason for you not to get a pokie sling . You've already got some arboreal slings which should stand you in good stead for caring for your pokie as pokies don't seem as fast as other arboreals . After all , I've never seen my pokies do high speed laps like my Tap's or Psalmo's . As long as you use some long tweezers and your brain (I'm giving you the benifit of the doubt:lol2 you should be fine .


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

i ordered 2 last nite, you will be fine, i also ordered 2 indian violate


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

george dobson said:


> i ordered 2 last nite, you will be fine, i also ordered 2 indian violate


I love Indian Violets , the slings do great webs .


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Oi! Benefit of the doubt :lol2: cheek!

Think I may well get one then, thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> OK, I've been coveting these for a while (damnable TSS), thinking about placing an order for a _Poecilotheria rufilata_ sling.


Im tempted...


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I just payed for a _Poecilotheria rufilata_ sling now, set to arrive Friday (or at least I think it should). Also grabbed a _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ because you can never have enough horrifying venom...

Excited now 

Mike, if you want one they're £7 atm for 2cm slings at TSS. I'm not saying get one, just... you know where to find em...


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Well I just payed for a _Poecilotheria rufilata_ sling now, set to arrive Friday (or at least I think it should). Also grabbed a _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ because you can never have enough horrifying venom...
> 
> Excited now
> 
> Mike, if you want one they're £7 atm for 2cm slings at TSS. I'm not saying get one, just... you know where to find em...


Im really really tempted. But Im not sure if I would like an old world in my house.

Was gonna get a P. cambridgei and sure Im gonna find myself clicking on a P. rufilata as well. 

I've got a spare 12 inch cube exo terra. Might keep all my slings in this so if there ever was any escapees they can't go further than the exo terra.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Might make sense that.

Having said that, if you're not so comfortable with having an old world around... definitely give it some more thought I'd say


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah I keep telling myself theres other spiders I can get. But just keep coming back to pokies :bash:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Also grabbed a _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ because you can never have enough horrifying venom...
> 
> Excited now


Another great choice. P cambridgei slings are amongst the cutest there are.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I've got a _P. irminia_ sling atm, they're very similar looking (near identical really).

Cambs are pretty sexy too


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Well I've got a _P. irminia_ sling atm, they're very similar looking (near identical really).
> 
> Cambs are pretty sexy too


I'm hoping to get a P irminia next week.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

not identical, perhaps similar as slings. P. cambridgei grow into olive/drab green overall colouring with orange flashes, P. irminia are black with orange flashes and more pronounced chevron pattern on the abdomen.
I have a few for sale in the classifieds, need to make room for another sac!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

From what I've seen (pics) irminia are cambs with a funky pallet swap.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I think Cambridgei get a bit bigger .


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

yep, bigger and grow faster


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

My irminia and cambs are growing at about the same rate so far


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Interesting, though most folk I've spoken to seem to say stuff like "Oh yeah so my camb moulted 20 times last week" and I've had one moult in just under 2 months from my irminia.

In general pattern though. Anyway, the camb was out of interest and to compare to my irminia, it's the ruf I'm more excited about ^_^
And to think, at first I thought "gods, why would anyone want a pokie" :lol2:


----------

